# Windows Media Center Netflix Problem



## Piringa (Sep 18, 2002)

Having a problem with netflix. This is happening with 2 computers running windows 7 different specs 1 with fresh install.

I go to netflix on regular computer through media center and it lets me in no problem I select my movie and when I try to play the movie it goes to a screen that says "this program could not display the webpage" and it looks like an explorer window.

When I try it on the second computer i log in and it lets me select the movie but when I hit play it tells me that I need to log in and I enter my user name and password then it goes all black like if its about to stream but then I get the same error message.

I have included a screen shot of what it looks like.

I talked to netflix customer support and they pointed the finger at microsoft. They were no help at all.

If anyone has any insight on this , please let me know.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## sydnar (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been having exactly the same problem for approx 2 days now, ever since ms silverlight and ie9 browser final download. Their response was, that is a Microsoft issue, but we have been getting calls all day about this issue (that was yesterday).
I am sorry I could not offer a fix, but at least, misery loves Company


sydnar


----------



## pepincascaron (Feb 18, 2011)

I had same problem on 4 computers running Windows 7, as 2/17/2011 Netflix STOP working; but alas! Netflix barely existing support pointed Microsoft as culprit.

Please, if someone has any intelligent answer, please post it!


----------



## Dvnt (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard about this from a customer last night as I was working, and offered what advice I could based on experience. Since I have not used the WMC to play Netflix in about a month, thought I would check it out.
This also on a fairly clean install of Win7 (within the week).
Browser playback in IE8, Firefox, and Chrome working fine.
Unlike Piringa, my only option is to refresh the page.
Called up Netflix, they pointed the finger at M$ to troubleshoot the plugin, although they did recommend using fullscreen mode in the browser for optimal viewing experience 
Unlike Sydnar, I do *not* have IE9 installed, and the last update that my system has seen was the Adobe Reader X update on 2/16, which once uninstalled.... still a no go.
I know, not an answer to OP, but wanted to give some more insight.
I will be keeping this on the hotlist to keep tabs on.


----------



## matt7988 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got off the phone with HP. Microsoft sent them a notice that they have disabled Netflix through Windows Media Center. The notice says that Microsoft has received a formal complaint from some of the large media companies saying that piracy is occurring with Windows Media Center and Netflix. They made it sound as if there will be no resolution coming anytime soon. 

I wasted hours looking for a solution and Microsoft has not made any public statements about this! Arggh! 

It sounds to me that the Big Cable/Media companies are trying to destroy the Netflix/Window Media Center killer combination. This is all I use anymore to watch TV. I cut the cable a year ago and have a much better experience then I ever did with cable or satellite. At least up until 2 days ago! Now I have to watch netflix through IE. This means that I can't just use my Media Center remote to do everything!


----------



## mmehelis (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been working with MS Tech Support on this issue and they were not aware of an issue with a cease and desist letter from Media companies. Based on what was updated on Tuesday 2/15 on my machine and the behavior of the application it appears to be some interupt in the connection. Windows Defender was updated on my machine on 2/15. I am at work and unable to try this right now but if someone could turn off windows defender and see if things work that would lead me to believe that it was the definition file update. another thing to check would be MS Security Essentials, disable that and see if the plug in works. Since both products treat applications and web browser based systems differently I would expect that this would give us a clue as to how this is stream is being blocked, because that is what is happening something is closing down the port, IP, or something like that to the MCE interface.


----------



## mmehelis (Feb 18, 2011)

I have found some possible fixes to this issue over here:

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/2456d638-87bb-43ef-b5d6-1ceae4307e5b

I have not had a chance to validate any of these for me


----------



## mmehelis (Feb 18, 2011)

from barb bowman on socail.answers.microsoft.com

here is the fix:

If you are experiencing "Navigation to the webpage was cancelled" inside Windows
Media Center, here are work around fix instructions. This is less destructive
than other versions that have been posted: 

1. In IE, File menu, Import and Export, export cookies to a file and edit out
netflix cookies. the cookies I removed are:

netflix.com 

netflix.ca 

community.netflix.com 

You may only have netflix.com cookies (there are multiple entries, I had 7)

save to cookiesedited.txt

2. Close both Media Center and IE
3. Open IE and open the Security tab in Tools, Internet Options.
4. Disable "Protected Mode" under Internet (you should re-enable it after the
work around) close your browser and restart it
5. If you have Netflix.com in your trusted sites, please remove it
6. Clear all cache/temporary files and cookies, you do not have to delete the
other options.
7. Import the edited cookiesedited.txt file
7. Log into Netflix in IE (play a couple seconds of a movie to double check
that it works, pause whatever you played). Don't exit IE yet.
8. Open Media Center Netflix (while IE is still open) stream something
different. This should work
9. close Media Center
10. In IE, re-enable protected mode and restart browser. Close browser
11. Open WMC and streaming should still work


----------



## spparker (Feb 20, 2011)

Had the same issues as everyone here...Followed mmehelis's post above and (even though I was skeptical such a simple approach would work) everything now works perfectly. Thank you very much for being smarter than I am....


----------



## sydnar (Feb 18, 2011)

what I had to do was

1. uninstall .net framework 4 (this fixed problem of Netflix not showing up in Windows media center, Win7x64)
2. unstalled latest Java x64 (this fixed Jscript errors when trying to run movie in Windows media Center).
3. Just for S and G/Drills I mad a new account, logged onto it and it's also running lights out.

4. not sure why these two items conflict with WMC and netflix only, but I can live with it.

5. at later time will re-try .net4 and see if it duplicates problem.
5a. I dont seem to have anything on computer that needs it

p.s. I tried all the steps of instructions two users above me, but to no avail, also all the /cmd line instructions I could find


----------



## meet787 (Feb 21, 2011)

if someone help me on my issue , two days before i was having windows media center and now its completely vanished , where i dont know. the icon left is like something else and it doesnt open and i tried to find it but its not here . if i right click on that icon itshows options of properties and run as administrator and in properties it shows that wmc coldnt find


----------



## Dvnt (Feb 18, 2011)

Followed the directions as outlined by the link posted by mmehelis at http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/2456d638-87bb-43ef-b5d6-1ceae4307e5b utilizing the Protected mode settings and am back to viewing Netflix in WMC.

Just wanted to update u guys.


----------



## glenlivet23 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just want to add to all of this by saying I am having a netflix/wmc issue as well, but it is a little different. I can access my netflix account, but when I go to stream a movie it prompts me to login to my acct. However, I am unable to type in the fields nor can I copy and paste even though there is a cursor present for the username and password. Any thoughts?

http://img.villagephotos.com/imageview.aspx?i=27095469


----------



## wmc_john (Feb 26, 2011)

I too have just started having the same problem. From Media Center, I go to Netflix which remembers me, choose a movie from any category, and hit play. From that point, Netflix looks like it's going to play the movie but then I get the same screen as glenlive23 asking for me to enter my user ID and password, but it won't accept any input. Until this began, Netflix was working perfectly. I know my account is up to date since I can login through my ROKU box or any other device that is on my device list. I think I'll try de-authorizing Media Center and then re-authorize it again to see if that helps.


----------



## hurseyc (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for the info above. This has been driving me batty for 24 hours. I had exactly the same problem as glenlivet above and then after installing W7SP1 it turned into a message about enabling cookies.

I followed the instructions above by mmehelis and it worked perfectly.

Thanks again.


----------



## wmc_john (Feb 26, 2011)

Today, after reading several posts on this thread, I closed MC then tried to login to Netflix with IE8 and was immediately taken to a page stating that cookies needed to be enabled and how to do it on various browsers. I was skeptical since I knew I had cookies enabled already, so instead I went into IE's Internet Options and deleted browsing history including cookies, but not passwords, etc. After that, I was then able to log into Netflix and stream movies. I restarted MC and went to Netflix and was able to stream any movie whereas before it would take me to another login screen. It seems deleting the cookies was the key. In any event, I'm a happy Netflix camper now.


----------



## glenlivet23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, my trouble started after installing win 7 service pack 1. What I had to do for WMC to start working again was to follow the instructions in the prompt. However, the instructions were not very good and what they asked me to do in reference to internet explorer was already selected in the settings. What I did in internet explorer was this:

"tools->internet options->privacy->advanced->made sure that first party and third party cookies were accepted and I checked "always allow session cookies"->ok"

As soon as I did that it started working again and I got the login prompt that WMC does and since your info is saved it worked like it always did. So there you go if you were having those WMC black screen issues or if you couldn't log in. Internet Explorer is the problem so don't go messing around in the registry like people are saying to do. It seems to be much more simple than that. Anyway, happy netflix viewing!


----------



## Kanis (Mar 14, 2011)

Had Same problem as wmc_john and glenlivet23 and started after win 7 sp1 was installed - *tried all kinds of fixes and only mmehelis Fix worked for me. TY  *

I have win7 - 64bit IE8 - and WMC and Netflix pluggin happly married and working as one again WHOOOOHOOOOOO


----------

